# How can I tell if my budgie is blind?



## Mdpreston

My new albino budgie seems to be feeling it's way around with it's beak. When I put it in the cage, it didn't hop off my hand until it bumped against the perch. It doesn't really react if you put your hand close to it. It doesn't try to fly unless startled, but it is constantly climbing. When it tries to fly it falls (wings are clipped). So I have three questions:

1. Is it blind?
2. If it is blind, is that something I should be worried about?
3. Also If it is blind, can I safely pair it with a sighted bird?


----------



## aluz

Hi there and welcome to the forums! 

You can try to have a general idea on eye response and coordination by using a small item familiar to your budgie, like a toy for example or a favourite treat and show this item by placing it on your budgie's field of view. When or if your budgie is focused on the object, you can carefully move it to left and right and see if your budgie's eyes will follow the object or not.

In case you don't know Ino budgies (where albinos and lutinos belong to this group) can have a particular sensitivity to bright lighting making them more prone to have flight accidents when having out of cage time. 

In order to better assess your budgie's eyesight, an appointment with the avian vet specialist will be the best course of action.
If it turns out that your budgie is blind or has very poor eyesight on both eyes, you will have to make your cage "special needs" accessible and you will have to make sure to not move the accessories and the food/water containers to different places. In this case and given the special circumstances, it's best to keep everything on the cage as familiar as possible for your budgie.

Your albino budgie can have a same species mate, but you will have to pay close attention to how they interact and if there is bullying then you will have to house your budgies separately.

It's not recommended nor advisable to breed from a budgie who is suspected to be blind or to have eyesight problems.

I'm moving your thread to the "Your Budgie's Health" section of Talk Budgies where it's most appropriate.


----------



## StarlingWings

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Aluz has given the best possible advice and I agree with her 100% :thumbsup: 

I hope that you were able to get an avian vet visit for your little bird and conclusive insight into his eyesight  

If you have any questions after reading through the forums, please do ask. 

Keep us posted on the situation, and best of luck! :wave:


----------

